
Show HN: Joyride, flirt anonymously with people you know - ranaway
https://joyride.im
======
greggh
How do you flirt with someone without them knowing who you are? I mean, how do
you know if they are interested. Because they don't know who you are, so how
would they be?

Seems sort of strange to me.

~~~
ranaway
Thanks for the feedback! :)

